# suche sps - übertragungskabel



## elektro_mensch (19 Mai 2011)

und habe mal ne Frage ob jemand mit den bei Ebay angebotenen Adapter schon Erfahrung gemacht hat und ob die empfehlenswert sind.

*USB-MPI+ PLC Programmierkabel für SIEMENS S7-300/400*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250786646705

und 

*USB-PPI PLC Programmierkabel für SIEMENS S7-200*

http://cgi.ebay.de/USB-PPI-PLC-Prog...uterzubehör_Kabel_Adapter&hash=item3a650fdfab

mfg 
elektromensch


----------



## doublecee (19 Mai 2011)

moin, 

hab zwar keine erfahrungen damit gemacht aber den bewertungen nach funktioniert das teil anscheinend.


----------



## thomass5 (20 Mai 2011)

... wenn der erstgenannte Adapter wirklich vollkommen gleich zum original S ist, funktioniert er auch mit PPI. Somit könntest du dir den 2. sparen. Für den Heimgebrauch sicher ausreichend wenn er funktioniert. Ich "durfte" mal so einen ähnlichen billigen MPI-Adapter aus China testen. Funktioniert hat er nach etwas Installationsaufwand, da die tREIBER auf der CD mit diversen mit dem momentanen Zeichensatz "inkompatiblen" Zeichen benannt waren.
Die Kabeleiführung am Adapter war auch etwas "zugunentlastet". Wie der hier zu bewerten ist ???

Thomas


----------



## AlterEgo (21 Mai 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Siemens-USB-MPI-...0?pt=SPS_Bus_Logiksysteme&hash=item20b8c76e00

also ich habb das teil hier und es funktioniert einwandfrei...
bei den treibern waren die chinesen extrem frech, es sind die original-siemens treiber^^


----------



## LargoD (21 Mai 2011)

AlterEgo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Siemens-USB-MPI-...0?pt=SPS_Bus_Logiksysteme&hash=item20b8c76e00


das Teil habe ich auch von easysupply (als Backup fürs Original). Funktioniert am MPI- und Profibus problemlos, sowohl mit den mitgelieferten alten Treibern, als auch mit neuen vom Original-Siemens-Adapter. Für PPI habe ich keinen Bedarf, deshalb nie probiert.
Die haben einen erstklassigen Service, bei Problemen kannst Du mit denen per email auf Deutsch kommunizieren.
Gruß
Erich


----------

